# EOI Forster early May 2008 CONFIRMED



## justcrusin

HEY HEY HEY its popper time , mate as if you didn't know that i'd be there. Any excuss for a fish. Its a couple of months after SWR and a few people arn't going so i reckon its all good and Forsters in range for more of the southerns to get warm before winter sets in.

Cheers Dave

PS i enjoy the sms of your fish while i'm teaching you bugger :lol: i'd sms back but my phone got wet and won't send sms's anymore.


----------



## Peril

Should be able to make this one. Will be looking for an outside session or two as well


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## Guest

Geez Matt

You have me thinking about this one. 

I wouldnt mind some lessons from the master.

Where would everyone stay, would there be a common launch site?

Cheers


----------



## aleg75

tryhard said:


> Would anyone be interested in a little tete a te early May - the reason I ask as it is close to the SWR trip and I don't want to overload the calender. At this stage possibly 2/3/4 May.


Been looking forward to this post since last May, count me in! super keen!


----------



## Squidder

Me too, very interested in this trip!


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## bazzoo

I will have to make this one Matt, gee that hobie little kayak looks great , i better get some popper experiance as soon as possible


----------



## bazzoo

tryhard said:


> Ok its on...... 2/3/4 May, no comps no NUTHIN just come fishing.


And ,,,, And ,,,, can we have a beer as well ???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza

eastcoast said:


> hey Matt
> what about the popper myster mate, tryhard to keep me away, bringing my new toy, Hobie Floatcat 75 (eastcoast express)
> ps did you get the new lures, or have you lost them allready, lol
> cheers mick


surely if it's a hobie it should look more like this mick


----------



## justcrusin

Macfish the best place to stay is http://www.lakesideresortforster.com.au/ launch's straight into pipper bay and K boat base 1 is a longside. Easy paddle from there to some excellent fishing grounds, you need to paddle all of 20m :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## mmalss

I had a ball at the Budgewoi AKFF bash, trying to get organised to go to the SWR AKFF bash, why stop now ! The Forster AKFF bash sounds perfect, count me in.

Mick


----------



## hawk

Works in with my roster be a warm up for the comp at Forster a few weeks later Tightlines Hawk


----------



## aleg75

tryhard said:


> Ok its on...... 2/3/4 May, no comps no NUTHIN just come fishing.


booked into Cabin 10 and set to arrive mid day Friday and depart Sunday. Looking forward to it.

Ash


----------



## Dillo

I'm interested to give the poppers a workout. Last Forster outing was great.

Rod


----------



## Blackant

G'Day,
Had a ball at Forster last year. Caught my first fish from kayak there so will be going for sure.


----------



## justcrusin

BUMP

Some of the good fish that can be caught right off the van park and they get a lot bigger at Forster



















Both caught on bubblepop 45's. The flatties like black and the bream yellow

See You there

Dave


----------



## sulo

Hmm *Can't go to SWR. 
*Had a good time at Forster last year. 
*Got a new tent that needs trying out. 
*Great excuse to a)buy more lures. 
b)drink beers. 
Sounds good, but can we not have a mini cyclone this time please ?


----------



## PeteyH

Yep, I am up for this one 
Peteyh


----------



## Peril

I'm in. Arrive late Friday evening, depart Sunday arvo. Anyone have space in a cabin?


----------



## Game fisher

Hi Matt

I missed the trip last year, and need to catch up on a few things.
I will beeeeee there.

Where is the base camp, I need to book a camping site early. 
Matt, what weather are you booking for the weekend?

I have heard roomers of a couple of off shore spots, which I will have to try. Is any one coming along?


----------



## Dillo

Matt,

Should we book into Lakeside as last year or are you contemplating somewhere else. We are getting close to where we should be thinking about accomodation.

Rod


----------



## aleg75

Flyrod said:


> Matt,
> 
> Should we book into Lakeside as last year or are you contemplating somewhere else. We are getting close to where we should be thinking about accomodation.
> 
> Rod


I hope it's the lakeside, thats where I have booked :shock:


----------



## Peril

Noooooooooooo. I'm out of this. Wife is booked in for surgery on 3rd and will be bedridden for three weeks so there is no way I can make it up there


----------



## jacktheyak

Having just recovered from South West Rocks, would not miss this one, have booked a site at the Tourist Park from Friday to Sunday night.


----------



## fishinswing

G'day,

Being a great spot to fish, are there many opportunities to do a bit of outside fishing. Haven't heard much feedback on many kayakers doing offshore work from Forster. Any feedback would be most appreciated. I would love to come and meet some of the NSW crew. Will be watching this thread very carefully.


----------



## yankatthebay

I will be there as well I hope, just got to key up with someone to travel up with...Gamefisher again probably.


----------



## MangoX

Hey 

Is this thing still on ???????


----------



## crazyratwoman

Sulo, Mrs Sulo, T-curve and myself will be coming on the friday, camping at site 3 (powered)

can't wait to see everyone again!

(this time i'll have no feral offspring)


----------



## Dillo

I am attending along with Blackant and PeteyH. We have unpowered sites booked. Will be arriving Friday afternoon and departing Monday. Blackant and I are then heading to Repton near Mylestom until the following weekend.

Looking forward to it and fishing with you all again.


----------



## gdcalmer

gdcalmer is a certain


----------



## Peril

Gatesy said:


> tryhard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 so far - considering the very first one had a grand total of 5 (none of which are comeing up this time  ) its all good  .
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah but your improving on the QUALITY and the QUANTITY*
Click to expand...

Enjoy it Mike. No mudsuckers there


----------



## justcrusin

Nice fish Matt, I was talking to Max Frost the other day and he said a few 1.5-1.8 kg bream had been taken off the racks 

Can't wait to tangle with these monsters again.

Cheers Dave


----------



## crazyratwoman

Matt.... will there be some kind of pizza get together or communal bbq on the friday or saturday night do u think?


----------



## yankatthebay

does anyone have spare space on a campsite? share costs and such? not that $50 for 2 days is expensive if I have to get my own.


----------



## sulo

Sorry YATB, Mrs Sulo and I are sharing our site with Crazyratsister and Tcurve. See if you can get a site close to powered site 3. We can stay up all night tellin' manly stories about Nelson Bay and in the mornin', I'm makin' waffles !

Or else maybe bugger the waffles.More than likely I'll have had too many beers and won't make anything.

Just hope it doesn't bloody rain.


----------



## RowieFX

if its okay, i would be keen in driving up for one of the days and possibly crash in the back of my 4x4 for the night, then head back home. only bout 1hour drive from here.


----------



## justcrusin

Rowie we wouldn't mind the more the merrier, the camp ground might want you to pay a fee but shouldn't be to hard to sort something out up there even if your just share someones site (i'm in a cabin sorry)

Poker eh gatesy better watch out for these accountants an there poker faces :lol: I'm in

Hope to see you there

Cheers Dave
(i'll bring the new AFC DVD for some light viewing)


----------



## yankatthebay

I have an 8-person texas holdem table (foldout tabletop) and a suitcase of 1000 ceramic chips at my old flatmates house still, I will try to grab them this weekend if I can and bring them along incase we have a rainy day.


----------



## crazyratwoman

just a bump for anyone else thats interested! We're now staying in a cabin, number 12....


----------



## yankatthebay

I am all set to be there on Friday afternoon. Staying in cabin 12 as well now. Hopefully the weather holds and we have a good fishing trip.
I cant wait for a holiday away from work


----------



## sulo

Hey Roberta , any consistency in where they're being taken at the moment ? Damn lakes so big down there anything resmbling a point in the right direction can't hurt. Water was filfy up here at Urunga today too but anything legal size was hard to find. 
Oh look I've just reached 200 posts !


----------



## crazyratwoman

yankatthebay said:


> I am all set to be there on Friday afternoon. Staying in cabin 12 as well now. Hopefully the weather holds and we have a good fishing trip.
> I cant wait for a holiday away from work


so.... if we all bring a carton will that be enough lololol  welcome to the madhouse YATB!!!!! :lol:


----------



## MangoX

I know it's incredibly late :shock: .........

but on the off chance I can swap a day at work.... does anyone have a spare bed in their cabin ?


----------



## justcrusin

There will still be pockets of salt in the lake and if we can find them, got a couple of ideas so we will see, has the pipers bay end has as much fresh as the main rivers come in from the northern side.

Really excited I'll be up early friday to hit the bay 

Cheers Dave


----------



## yankatthebay

I should be there earlier than I thought. Was hoping for a haircut at 10am on the way, but the only time I could get was 8:30am. So I will have more time to fish in the afternoon. Hope the weather holds for us.
Should be at the campground around 2:30pm, so if anyone is heading out in the afternoon, I can join you then.


----------



## sulo

Hi Roberta sounds fine with Mrs Sulo and I.We and Crazyratsister should be there just after lunch.


----------



## TunaTim

Hey those Yakkers going to Forster. TunaTim and Jacktheyak have been severly sidelined and therefore our reserved site at the Caravan Park is available. I think it's site No. 4 , right on the water and powered too. Booked in the name of John Way. Contact the operators and take it over. Tight lines , lucky buggers.


----------



## Blackant

G'Day,
Sounds good to me (meet, greet and pizza). Put us down for that. Dillo and myself should be there around midday Fri. Two more sleeps.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman

yep t-curve and i will be happy to go with that Roberta!


----------



## yankatthebay

I will be there at a similar time as sulo and crazyratsister. I think my price for pizza needs to be $10 though, as I am not sure I can only eat $5 worth of pizza in one go. None of you have seen my eating before, but you will understand one you see (and you will be mad at me for being able to eat so much and not be a fat man).


----------



## yankatthebay

yes, I normally eat 2. I usually order 4 pizzas and they are all gone by the end of lunch the next day (and I dont normally eat breakfast, so that is just dinner and lunch the next day).
Though I will probably have a few beers with that, so that will lessen my eating a bit.


----------



## RowieFX

I will be there on saturday and saturday night.


----------



## justcrusin

I'll be in on the pizza Arpie see you guys there tomorrow 

Cheers Dave


----------



## aleg75

I promise I am not a snob.....but I wont be there for pizza, although I will be in cabin 10 at the time.

See you all on the water!

expect to arrive mid arvo tomorrow (Friday).

Ash


----------

